# Star Wars Tech



## Clark Kent (May 28, 2007)

*Star Wars Tech
By Silent Bob - Tue, 29 May 2007 01:55:42 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Star Wars Tech

                                      The six ``Star Wars'' films exhibit technological advances.
 Take a look at the technology shown throughout the six _Star Wars_ films and examine their viability through the eyes of cold hard science. Could a Death Star really be built? Can you build an army of clones? What is 3-D imaging, and where the can you get a Light Saber? Travel to a galaxy far, far away to answer all of these questions and more.


HISTORY             Mon 5/28             11:00 PM                                                                                    
HISTORY             Tue 5/29             12:00 AM                                                                                
HISTORY             Tue 5/29             3:00 AM                                                                                
HISTORY             Sat 6/2             11:00 PM                                                                                
HISTORY             Sun 6/3             3:00 AM                                                                                
HISTORY             Sun 6/3             7:00 PM                                                                                
HISTORY             Tue 6/5             8:00 PM                                                                                
HISTORY             Wed 6/6             12:00 AM


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2007)

Clark Kent said:


> HISTORY             Sun 6/3             7:00 PM
> HISTORY             Tue 6/5             8:00 PM
> HISTORY             Wed 6/6             12:00 AM


http://www.history.com/schedule.do?action=daily&start=1180915200000&getFullDay=true
Well it didn't happen here... dunno... had a program about the tech of pirates (arrr) but that's it... nothing on the local schedule says anything... SIGH... oh well... I can always get the DVD later...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2007)

Speaking of Pirates...  Just for the fun of it... 

[yt]waKKoGnjYQ8[/yt]


----------

